# Poudre Wood Update: 5/10/17



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Also, just a head's up:

I hiked up the big south from the campground to slideways a couple weeks ago- there are several old growth trees across the entire river. Much of this is considered the "hike out" before The Rush, but there was a substantial tree in the river just below slideways as well. You could probably still run the rapid, but you better not miss the eddy. 

I don't know the status on the rest of the run, obviously (still quite a bit of snow up there). I hope this report isn't indicative of what's upstream, but if you go in from the source make sure you bring your chainsaw.


----------

